# Jasper's flat head is not a mopatop!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

After trimming his head really short when I was practising with my thinning scissor we are finally getting a sort of mopatop, lol! It's took ages....just needs his eyes trimming! He's nearly 10 months now..I'm sure he's growing again...I can hope  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's meant to say 'is now a mopatop' lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

There a better pic, shame it's upside down...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol... He's a wee cutie 

Molly had a REAL mop top... It's way outta control most of the time lol!!! 

xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Jasper has the most adorable face.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's cute love his little mophead Molly has a mophead too but she is getting a cut this Saturday.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jasper is all grown up! You did a good job. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I know, he's grown so fast! He's still loves cuddles though  he's hit phase 2 of chewing now though. Luckily furniture is still untouched but he's partial to flip flops and his poor toys are taking a battering lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Jasper is all grown up! You did a good job.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That is exactly what I thought when I looked at the photos - baby asper is a big grown up chap now 
I see Victoria has a litter of black pups.... now if I was looking I would be very happy to have a cockapoo like Jasper


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww thanks marzi! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks lovely.......he has more white on his head than Max.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good Jasper


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Very handsome Jasper!! I love the mop top look  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's lovely! He definitely looks like a big boy now!

Lola has a side parting that goes the the right! She's going to need a clip. No matter what the groomer does it flops down in to her eyes! Im scared to tackle it in case she ends up looking like Jedward! Lol!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

